# TD-2001 TAD



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just picked up a set without diaphragms. 
Only ones I saw with had rusted out crusty roached out diaphragms so I got these 

Anyone know where to get new diaphragms , I could only find one place there 799$ each. 

I would buy used ones if there in good shape also. 
Any help much appreciated! 

Also I noticed there alnico. Will this be a problem? Don't they loose there charge ? 


I decided to ditch the upper dash horns and go back to under dash with the tad driver . I have the space for it so why not. It will be about 6mo before its done because I'm going to have to save for the new diaphragms. But I need to get started looking for some. 

Thanks in advance 

images upload


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Radian makes aluminum replacement diaphrams.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah I was going to suggest radian, just installed some of there 2 exit drivers in a big pro system and I'm absolutely floored by the improvement.

tads diaframs have allways been really pricy, unfortunately they are the bees knees of 1 drivers but referbing them costs a lot. used to have a pair as the highend in large format studio monitors bought off cl.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Isn't the radian only for the 4001? 

Do u have a link perhaps , I would use aluminum for a short while until I can pony up the cash for the be


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

radian may have a be option as well, it was one for the drivers I just installed though we didn't spring for it cause they will go to burning man.

call u.s speaker and tal to al, he is very knowegable on radians line of diaframs.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> radian may have a be option as well, it was one for the drivers I just installed though we didn't spring for it cause they will go to burning man.
> 
> call u.s speaker and tal to al, he is very knowegable on radians line of diaframs.


Al runs that ****! He's awesome. Yeah I'll call him good idea thank you!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Al said its the 4001 only. Dang it! If it's a 82mm dome I wonder if I can just modify it to fit. 
Maybe not. I'll have keep looking


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Alnico after a period of time need to be recharged. I have the proper sized coil and have recharged many a JBL 244X .


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Disney had a ton of TAD drivers in the parks. If they came from an outdoor installation, check & clean rust. 

TAD DP-2001 Replacement Beryllium diaphragm


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

TAD® PIONEER Professional Studio Loudspeaker Components

Other place is cheaper though.

Only two places that I know of for TAD replacement parts.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> Alnico after a period of time need to be recharged. I have the proper sized coil and have recharged many a JBL 244X .


Maybe I can send them over to you.....that would be stellar. 
I'll email you after I get them and get it figured out. We configure out a price or what not. But yeah that is awesome you can do that.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Disney had a ton of TAD drivers in the parks. If they came from an outdoor installation, check & clean rust.
> 
> TAD DP-2001 Replacement Beryllium diaphragm


These are coming from Oregon. I guess we'll find out. 

I'm going strip em down and make them as new looking as possible. 
Save n get some fresh diaphs and a fresh gauss charge than hope they sound great. Fun project for sure


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

What a beast... can you play lower just with these guys on regular size horns? (I saw like 500hz on the website)


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Elgrosso said:


> What a beast... can you play lower just with these guys on regular size horns? (I saw like 500hz on the website)


I think I saw they don't want to go below 800. I think that's 12db tho. I'll probably go right at 800 to be safe 

The part that worries me is the 30w max power handling. 
At 8ohms my amp is about 60w. However gained down at least 3db from max so that should be safely under 30w. At 109db it will probably be more like -6db so 15w. 

I've been thinking about ways to come up with and extra 1600$ for the coils. I'm thinking having a sale on some of my favorite drivers sittin around.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> I think I saw they don't want to go below 800. I think that's 12db tho. I'll probably go right at 800 to be safe
> 
> The part that worries me is the 30w max power handling.
> At 8ohms my amp is about 60w. However gained down at least 3db from max so that should be safely under 30w. At 109db it will probably be more like -6db so 15w.
> ...



Thats 30 watts AES, you are very safe at double that with continous music. They will handle as much as any oher 1" driver you have had. The 2 inch coil and large motor structure wont overheat. 

You do want to make sure you dont hit the diaphragm on the phase plug however, 800 @ 24dB should be more than sufficient to prevent any damage at just about any level you might want to listen as long as you dont clip the amp which contains full range signal because its post processing. If you dont trust yourself or the amp etc. Put a capacitor in line after the amp at 200 Hz and byppass with a very high quality cap or use a good old school oil cap.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> Thats 30 watts AES, you are very safe at double that with continous music. They will handle as much as any oher 1" driver you have had. The 2 inch coil and large motor structure wont overheat.
> 
> You do want to make sure you dont hit the diaphragm on the phase plug however, 800 @ 24dB should be more than sufficient to prevent any damage at just about any level you might want to listen as long as you dont clip the amp which contains full range signal because its post processing. If you dont trust yourself or the amp etc. Put a capacitor in line after the amp at 200 Hz and byppass with a very high quality cap or use a good old school oil cap.


I WILL take your advice and get the cap for sure. I've beaten the crap out of dome diaphragms in the past and didn't even know I was damaging them. You can not hear some clipping/bottoming out on compression drivers sometimes as you already know. And with me streaming my "hi-fi" Spotify at 110db I'm certain I will want the peace of mind. Thank you! 

Oil cap? Mmmmmmmm never heard of it. I know what I'll be reading about today 
I definitely want the best one I can get for this.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

A motor run cap...industrial applications.

I researched them while back. I think the GE 715 or 718s were pretty good.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

If it's this PIO type cap I'm reading about I don't see anything with a value big enough for a 200hz crossover. 100uf is kinda big. 

I googled the ge caps didn't see anything


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> If it's this PIO type cap I'm reading about I don't see anything with a value big enough for a 200hz crossover. 100uf is kinda big.
> 
> I googled the ge caps didn't see anything


Yeah that wont be easy to find. Maybe a little higher frequency if using an oil filled cap


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/TEMCo-Motor-Run-Capacitor-RC0096/dp/B01A5ZGUR6

Would something like this be acceptable?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Electric motor capacitor for crossover ? - Page 2 - diyAudio

Motor run capacitors in crossovers. | Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums

It seems they can be good.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Excellent! Thank you. 
I'll probably give one of those a try, and if all else fails ive had good luck with the solen polys. Definitely want to try something unique for the coolness factor. 

I saw some real fancy glass cased oil caps online biggest was 3uf. Like Eric said maybe go for a 500hz or something to get it reasonable. 

I'll keep lookin mean time . That big metal one looks cool too and it's not outrageously priced. Could be a winner.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Check out Nebraska Surplus Sales


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I think they ate similar to the old mil-spec PIO that the good Dr. used in the Slimlines.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Check out Nebraska Surplus Sales


I didn't see much on there website for this , But I did find some other cool goodies from there. 

What do u think about the one dansoslow posted. It has everything I'm looking for , hi-volt, oil , not a million dollars. 

Maybe I'll just take the risk and go cap less if it changes the sound at all. 

I definitely get that one and try maybe couple others if there's any bad effects but my hunch is I won't even hear that it's in place and as long as it's not some tiny electrolytic type it won't matter much. 

Would be cool to find one big fancy cap that isn't hellaciously expensive.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Reading those articles Eric mentioned, new types work well, but old PCB type caps are prefered, and from what I gather is what the old PIO caps were. 

That's going to be extremely hard to find, since PCBs were hazardous, and no longer made because of that. It also explains the high cost. I imagine savvy types are finding them in old industrial warehouses. Wish I'd known about this when I did more of that type of work.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What values are we needing?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danssoslow said:


> Reading those articles Eric mentioned, new types work well, but old PCB type caps are prefered, and from what I gather is what the old PIO caps were.
> 
> That's going to be extremely hard to find, since PCBs were hazardous, and no longer made because of that. It also explains the high cost. I imagine savvy types are finding them in old industrial warehouses. Wish I'd known about this when I did more of that type of work.



Well will see what I can scrounge up over the next couple months it'll take me at least three months to get diaphragms.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> What values are we needing?



200-500hz crossover so 50-100uf 
And preferably the AC voltage to be at least 400 V


----------

